# Informant Overdrive



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 8, 2019)

Quick and easy build! I used a DPDT footswitch for the buffered bypass option. It sounds pretty great. It's a bit smoother in it's clipping that what I remember my Rat having. I used the label maker for the lettering. Thanks for looking.


----------



## seiche (Jun 12, 2019)

Does the original have a buffered bypass? I know it has a relay bypass, but is this bypassing the signal AFTER the buffers or before? Might be a reason why the relay bypass is described as "silent" by the manufacturer.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm almost certain it does. The original maker's website is really frustrating but I swore I read it there somewhere, though I can't find it now.


----------



## seiche (Jun 12, 2019)

He redesigned the website on monday(?) i think, but the text is still there, not sure if he changed it though. Imho he only talks about having a true bypass pedalboard and then needing a buffer.


----------



## Robert (Jun 12, 2019)

The input is always connected to the buffer (and effect in parallel).   The output is switched between the buffer output and the effect output.


----------



## seiche (Jun 13, 2019)

Robert said:


> The output is switched between the buffer output and the effect output.


Like the Klon, yeah?



Robert said:


> The input is always connected to the buffer (and effect in parallel).


Wait what? What do you mean by "buffer and effect in parallel"? Or by parallel do you mean something like "by extension", describing the klon bypass logic? 

Is the relay a spdt or dpdt and only using one of it's switches for the effect?


----------



## Robert (Jun 13, 2019)

Similar to the Klon, but not _exactly_.   The buffer stage isn't part of the effect signal path.   
In the Klon the buffer is an integral part of the signal path even when the effect is active.

The PCB input goes to the buffer and to the distortion effect in parallel.   The footswitch (or relay) selects between the output of the buffer or the effect signal path.

I'll have the schematic posted in the next couple days.


----------



## seiche (Jun 13, 2019)

Cool man, thanks! That config sounds weird, a little bit like an opamp/relay version of the brat.


----------



## Robert (Jun 13, 2019)

It's not as confusing as I'm probably making it sound.     It'll all make sense when you can see it.


----------



## seiche (Jun 19, 2019)

Looking at that schematic I still don't get the point of that bypass configuration. Are they not using that second relay switch? So a SPDT relay would've sufficed. And what's the point in keeping the bypass buffer connected?


----------



## Robert (Jun 19, 2019)

seiche said:


> Looking at that schematic I still don't get the point of that bypass configuration. Are they not using that second relay switch? So a SPDT relay would've sufficed. And what's the point in keeping the bypass buffer connected?



Keeping the bypass buffer connected eliminates a point of pops from charging / discharging the input cap.  

The second half of the relay was used to short the clipping diodes to ground.    It really made no difference in prototyping and would have just complicated the 3PDT wiring, so I didn't bother with it.


----------



## seiche (Jun 19, 2019)

Robert said:


> short the clipping diodes to ground.



so both sides to ground?


----------



## Robert (Jun 19, 2019)

One side already goes to ground.   It basically just mutes the signal at that point when the pedal is in bypass.


----------



## seiche (Jun 20, 2019)

Robert said:


> Keeping the bypass buffer connected eliminates a point of pops from charging / discharging the input cap.


Does this not lead to tonesuck to keep the effect connected in bypass? Isn't this what dpdt switches and true bypass always tried to avoid?


----------



## Aria51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Quick and easy build! I used a DPDT footswitch for the buffered bypass option. It sounds pretty great. It's a bit smoother in it's clipping that what I remember my Rat having. I used the label maker for the lettering. Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 641View attachment 642


I use a label maker too. Just started using clear coat also. 3~4$ at Home depot and looks nice. Labels blend in a little more and won't peel so easily.


----------

